# trojan loader



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Picked up an early model trojan tractor loader,the transfer case works but the steer axle does not spin, when the transfers in two wheel the drive shaft turns smoothly with no grinding or looseness, but doesn't turn the wheels,any ideas?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I have no idea, but heres our anciant trojan loader. It dosent leave the yard to often, lol
Im sure yours is alot newer then this one. This one dosent even articulate, the back wheels just turn


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Actually that's identical to mine less the cab, by the way is your cab original or a aftermarket one.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I think its an orginal cab, but I could be wrong. We kind of inherited it about 5 years ago, when a relative died. If he built it he did a fine job. Theres acually even a little heater on the floor between the legs. It dosent do much good though beings last summer when it was about 110 out I kicked the front windsheild out of it. Our tie rods are shot, so the steering is really sloppy, so we just use it in the yard on the farm. The 4 wheel drive works, and that thing will go through anything. Last summer I had our 12 yard scraper stuck up to the frame, with a 190Hp tractor on the front of it also up to the frame, and the trojan came to the rescue!! Hooked her up to the front, and then we pushed on the back of the scraper with the 40Hp utility tractor and poped her out.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

We have the same loader,although our gas tank is in the front.We have trouble's keeping the tourq convertor bolted to the flywheel.Keep's braking the tab's that bolt to each.Sound's like your trouble is in the T-case.Our's has the same cab too.


----------

